
Bezos’s likely Amazon successor is an executive made in Bezos’s image - bookofjoe
https://www.washingtonpost.com/technology/2020/09/10/amazon-bezos-successor-jassy/
======
bookofjoe
[https://archive.vn/F5Qjk](https://archive.vn/F5Qjk)

